# LX178 Wont Stay Running



## wahooin

Hey guys, great forum. Lots of excellent information on here. I have a mid 90's model LX178 which I have had for a few years now. The problem is with the carburator I believe. I have had this problem starting this year where when you go to start the mower after sitting for a week. It will strat choked but will die in about 5 seconds and wont start again. I have pulled the carburator off multiple times and cleaned parts and inspected jets. All new fuel line and filter. The problem started this early this spring and would get running and after about 15 minutes of mowing would shut down for no reason. Would pull the hose from the fuel pump to the carburator off and would be a hissing sound ( like suction). Would crank engine over a couple of times and put line back on and would work fine for the rest of the day. Now its gotten worse and is a pain to start every time it sits for more than a day. Starts and dies after 5-10 seconds of running. Please help as cant afford one of the newer niccer deers.

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## jhngardner367

It sounds as though the fuel line is collapsing,due to age,OR you could have a plugged vent in the gascap.Is the tank mounted up front,or under the seat?


----------



## jhngardner367

By the way.. WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## wahooin

Thanks for the welcome guys. The mower has new fuel lines and filter. Tank is under the seat in rear. Same problem even with the cap off. Tried to figure it out last night. Would start by choking it but wouls shut down after 10 seconds. Pulled carb bull and was clean and full so pump is fine. Im a diesel tech so dont really know carburators. Could the float cause this?


----------



## yankeeboy

hey wahooin i have a lx 173 with the 15 kohler, just for kicks and giggles( i know everyone has done it once) is the filter on right? arrow pointing towards carb and some paper filters can restrict flow even new , with a old fuel pump that is tired and weak pull off line going out of fuel pump, push on a temp hose hang over a bucket to catch and check pressure it should flow at a decent flow but not like a jet ...it sounds like a weak pump to me if you got a clean can hang hose in can of gas and hold high over to let gravity take it to carb and see if that works then go from there ,back blow fuel lines make sure theres no restriction all it takes is one small kink under body ya cant see.
hope that helps in any way and your tractor runs soon


----------



## yankeeboy

...i dont think it could be the float ..pretty sure theres no adjustment where there all plastic (float) dont try to bend that tab it'll break .......and welcome


----------



## lightguy

I also have a John Deere LX178 lawn tractor that won't stay running. Up until this spring, it has worked flawlessly since I bought it new 15 years ago. It always seems to start up just fine, but after 5 to 10 minutes of mowing, it will suddenly start to hesitate and die. After I let it sit for a few minutes, it will start up again with no problems and run for a few more minutes before it will hesitate and wants to stop. I found that if I stop the mower (PTO off) in time, I can keep it running and let the engine recover and continue mowing for a few more minutes. After a few times of this scenario, it will get to a point where stopping the mower (PTO) will not keep the engine from killing. Then, I found that I could keep it running by pushing the throttle up into the choke position. I had the carburetor rebuilt a couple months ago. I also verified good spark to both spark plugs with an inline spark tester. Are these the symptoms of a failing fuel pump? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## farmertim

welcome to the forum all the new guys, there is plenty of good information around, 
see you around!!!!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## yankeeboy

lightguy said:


> I also have a John Deere LX178 lawn tractor that won't stay running. Up until this spring, it has worked flawlessly since I bought it new 15 years ago. It always seems to start up just fine, but after 5 to 10 minutes of mowing, it will suddenly start to hesitate and die. After I let it sit for a few minutes, it will start up again with no problems and run for a few more minutes before it will hesitate and wants to stop. I found that if I stop the mower (PTO off) in time, I can keep it running and let the engine recover and continue mowing for a few more minutes. After a few times of this scenario, it will get to a point where stopping the mower (PTO) will not keep the engine from killing. Then, I found that I could keep it running by pushing the throttle up into the choke position. I had the carburetor rebuilt a couple months ago. I also verified good spark to both spark plugs with an inline spark tester. Are these the symptoms of a failing fuel pump? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


 Hmmm I'd try a new air filter first, they can only be cleaned a few times before they cause problems spray carb clean a couple sprays into carb then start and let run for 5 seconds then change filter before fuel pump ...but fuel pumps are common problem ....I start with filter tho it couldnt hurt it for sure


----------



## wahooin

Hey guys, checked everything noted here and could find no problems with ful pump. Put a new filter on and still the same. Bought a used fuel pump, carburator, and ignition switch control board for a guy with a later model lx188 for $20. Put the fuel pump on to start with and fired right up. Ran it for 20 minutes no problem. Let it sit 3 nioghts in a row and fired up the next day each time. Went to mow the yard yesterday and after 20 minutes slowly started to run like crap and finally died. Will start again with choke and run for about a minute rough and dies. Hard to start again. Dont know what to do. I am deffinatly out of ideas. I have the spare carburator but is differnt and has a elecric choke on the bottom of the bowl which mine doesnt. If the fuel pump got it running do you think this pump failed too since it was used. can I just install a electric 2 psi pump and wire it in to switched battery plus if so rather than paying the ridiculous price for a new mechanical pump from deere. Any more ideas with my new dilemma.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Rusty

Most carbs have a small rubber diaphram that acts as a pump check the diapram for pinholes or signs of wear -replace if nessecary. Hope this helps


----------



## Rusty

Also check the seat on the needle valve 0n the float to be sure its not sticking and starving engine of fuel,its not the float because a hole in the float will cause it to sink resulting in to much fuel.


----------



## yankeeboy

try gravity feed to carb and see if it runs then you know its fuel pump ...not sure bout the electric pump ...cant hurt but them aren't cheap either, check ebay for a new fuel pump, them diaphragms get stretched and weak after a few years depending on use ....next one i buy im installing just a screen filter instead of paper filter, i still think paper ones kill them pumps...thats just me tho


----------



## yankeeboy

is it a kohler engine ? 15 h.p.?? ive always seen them with a electric solenoid on bottom of carb bowl...


----------



## yankeeboy

also what gas are you using? its not 85% ethanol is it? even low % ethanol corrodes internal parts i use fuel treatment once in a while to prevent corrosion...hope your luck changes.. i'll try to rack my mind some more


----------



## lightguy

Thanks to all for the suggestions regarding the LX-178 tractor not staying running. I thought I'd drop by to give an update of my experience. Air filter and gas not the problem. I replace the fuel pump but the tractor would still stall out after running for 10-15 minutes. I finally bought a new carburetor from the JD dealer and installed. The tractor has been working great ever since. I believe the problem started with the repair work (cleaning / adjustments) of the carburetor last spring.


----------



## Burgundyboy

Hi all wanted to say thanks for all the great information it gave me the confidence to try a repair. My lx 178 started running badly after I ran it low on fuel, I removed carb bowl cleaned it checked float and needle and it got a little better but started to only run with the choke held on but got worse and worse and in the end just kept dying. I decided to take off the carb and inspect. First the gasket between carb and block was ripped at 6oclock so repaired temp with some ptfe. Then there are 2 brass screws holding jets in place one in the float chamber body in the aluminium vertical tube and one accessible from the top of carb. The float chamber jet was definitely blocked in the hole of the retaining screw. I made sure as best i could that the tiny pin holes in the barrel of the carb accessible through the valve and jet cavities as well as the throat barrell were all clean, this needs some pin cleaners but i used a needle and tooth brush. I removed float and pin and cleaned everything with petrol as I didn't have carb cleaner. Reassembly is tricky as my carb has 2 spring devices for the choke and throttle. Once back together lx178 started and has run perfectly since. Next time I take it off and clean ill utube a vid and take pics to help everyone but my advise is take some pics to help reassembly . Cheers all


----------



## Fluff49

Burgundyboy, would you happen to have some pictures of the throttle linkage? I took the old carb off my LX178, and then discovered that the new carb didn't have any gaskets in the box. It took me a few days to get the gaskets, and now I can't remember how to hook everything back up. Of course, I wasn't smart enough to take any pictures before I pulled the carb.


----------

